# How Things Should Work (Delivery)



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This actually came up in another post, and I felt I needed to explain what I meant. Disclaimer: this is how it SHOULD be interpreted, not how it IS interpreted now.

Right now, I feel there is a gap between what customers think gig delivery is and what is actually happening.

Right now, the customers feel they are paying the Generators a delivery fee that covers the entire delivery, and the tip is just that - a tip. Extra.

What is really happening is the customer is paying the Generators for the convenience of ordering online from restaurants that otherwise wouldn’t deliver and finding them drivers to accept the task of pickung up their food.

I’ll explain this part: we need to drive to the restaurant and sometimes wait for the food. This is what the Generators’ payment to us should be considered as payment for. That $2.50, $1.75, etc. is the Generators saying “hey, we have an order from XYZ Restaurant which is 4 miles away from you, can you drive there for $2.50?” We say - “yeah, why not, I’m not doing anything. How much are they paying me to deliver it?

What they call a “tip” should be considered what the customer pays us to deliver the food to them. This is why the amount should be offered NOT as a percentage of the order price, but as a payment per mile. So instead of “10%, 15%, 20%, Custom” it would be “$1/mile, $1.50/mile, $2/mile, Custom”. That alone would achieve 2 goals: show people that ordering a single coffee from a Starbucks 12 miles away is ridiculous, and that the delivery itself has nothing to do with the food. It’s a distance issue

A default minimum should be implemented here. Say, $0.50/mile. So there’s no massive bating.

Please don’t argue the numbers, that’s not the point. The point is STRUCTURE. We need to somehow advocate change in understanding how this works. “Tips” ARE our payment. Even as it stands now, “tips” are 2/3 to 3/4 of our earnings. It’s ridiculous that officially only 1/3 to 1/4 are considered our main payment.

THIS IS FOR DELIVERY, NOT PAX. I HAVE NO IDEA HOW PAX WORKS AND DON’T PLAN ON FINDING OUT, HENCE AM POSTING THIS ON THE DELIVERY FORUM. THANK YOU.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

The only way to implement this change is for everyone to quit accepting shit orders. If someone is willing to do it for shit then it’s worth shit. In other words, you food delivery people are the ones causing the low wages by accepting them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rampage said:


> The only way to implement this change is for everyone to quit accepting shit orders. If someone is willing to do it for shit then it’s worth shit. In other words, you food delivery people are the ones causing the low wages by accepting them.


Oh I’m far from believing this will ever be implemented. I would be happy even if they just switched the % to “per mile” in the “tip” options, but not holding my breath - they won’t even do that.

It also ties in with my post in defense of customers. I honestly do believe most don’t realize what is happening and would “tip” better if they did. They see “delivery fee” and assume it’s what we’re getting. 

This was just explaining my post, as some people somehow (don’t ask me how, I have no idea) interpreted this as my defending the Generators. 😂

I also - as always - am interested in useless convos on general issues. Theories, etc. i’m an idea person and am fascinated with how people’s minds work. It is a thing of beauty to me.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Without any wage structure it can't be solved.

You need the following components:

Minimum wage paid from acceptance to drop-off.

50 cents per mile driven from pickup to drop-off.

Tips optional, as they are right now.

Most orders would have to pay at least double, and delivery companies would have to charge 9.99 delivery fee.

It's just never going to happen.

And the whole prop 22 thing is subsidized by 49 other states, and investor capital which will never be returned.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Without any wage structure it can't be solved.
> 
> You need the following components:
> 
> ...


The structure I presented I feel circumvents all that. We remain IC and therefor are responsible for our own hourly wage. If someone wants to pay themselves $3/hour - let them.

Fees will no longer need to be $16 out of which we get $2.50. This structure would take away the Generators’ ability to do crap like that.

Right now they advertise “Delivery starting at $1.99”
Who drives for that?!? Exactly.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I don’t think many customers would choose the mileage/tip option. They would think the driver will long haul the delivery with nonexistent road work or accidents. I think most customers are annoyed when they see in the app how far away the driver is from the restaurant. That’s not motivation to tip based on mileage. 

For example, I live within 2 miles of at least 15 restaurants on the platform. When I order, I put a $4 or $5 tip in the app and give a $5. Cash tip on arrival. Most times a driver is close and he makes $12 or$13 for a delivery less than 15 minutes and 2 miles. Not bad.

Sometimes though, I look at the app and the driver is 20 minutes from the restaurant. My food is setting on the rack getting cold. I’m tempted to not give him the cash tip. Why would I reward a driver for taking a bad ping? When he arrives, I will ask how long they have been delivering. The answer is usually, “uhh, I just started”. I give him the $5 and advice on not accepting bad pings.

Also, 90% of the deliveries I accept are under 5 miles. They may only average about $8 but if I can do three an hour it’s worth it. I can’t remember the last time I did a 10 mile delivery. With the price of gas it’s rarely worth it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

IC simply means you aren't obligated to be paid or to work.

You still need compensation for time worked.

The "pay" is the gas money.

The tip is the actual real world income adjustment.

You still need compensation for time, with or without tips.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> I don’t think many customers would choose the mileage/tip option. They would think the driver will long haul the delivery with nonexistent road work or accidents. I think most customers are annoyed when they see in the app how far away the driver is from the restaurant. That’s not motivation to tip based on mileage.
> 
> For example, I live within 2 miles of at least 15 restaurants on the platform. When I order, I put a $4 or $5 tip in the app and give a $5. Cash tip on arrival. Most times a driver is close and he makes $12 or$13 for a delivery less than 15 minutes and 2 miles. Not bad.
> 
> ...


Well, it wouldn’t be a flexible anount. Say, the restaurant is 9 miles away, if the customer picks $1/mile, the tip would automatically go to $9. If the driver picks a 15-mile route, that’s on him. He’ll still get the $9.
Technically, it would say “The restaurant you’re ordering from is 9 miles away. What would you like to offer?”

True, we might lose some $ on large orders; but on the other hand, the large orders would likely pay more than $1/mile anyway.

And the customer could also choose “custom”. They could enter even $1 if they like. But then a pop-up - “It is unlikely we will find a driver for that amount. Are you sure that’s what you would like to offer?”

And then keep the money he paid in fees. 😜


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> IC simply means you aren't obligated to be paid or to work.
> 
> You still need compensation for time worked.
> 
> ...


But that - again - is on you as an IC. Pool all your earnings and then pay yourself per hour. It’s what I already do. I have a separate account for all my delivery earnings. Once a week, I move a set amount into my primary checking. I literally pay myself a salary.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The company doesn't care how far you drive.

They don't care how much time you spend either, but that's the only enforceable way of compensation.

I don't see any support for taxi rates in food delivery.

The customer is not going to change their tipping habits.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Let me give you a little more insight on their operations.

Each location available on the app has a contract with the company, unless it's all corporate stores.

If you order from a retailer, of course it comes from the closest available stock.

The restaurant stores are mostly franchised and have different terms and prices.

Some of the same stores have free delivery, some have different prices.

It doesn't route you to the closest location because you're ordering from a location based on the cost structure of that individual location contract, fees and prices.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The company doesn't care how far you drive.
> 
> They don't care how much time you spend either, but that's the only enforceable way of compensation.
> 
> ...


Which is why I advocate moving away from the word entirely. Since I first started. I’ve been saying forever - those are NOT tips. Tips are the occasional (rare) few bucks we get in cash on top of the in-app payment.

It’s a CONCEPT, Jax. An idea. None of this will ever happen. Literally not one thing.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It might. If the government ever decides to.

Mileage wouldn't work. They select "tip $2 per mile". Half a mile from the restaurant for a big order. You get $3.50.

Or you get a double. In theory, the company should be able to make more money by 2 deliveries on one driver, and reduce the combined offer.

The good order cancels, leaving you with the bad order.

If they implemented payment for time, none of this would be an issue. 

They wait to send you until the order is actually ready. None of this waiting and closed restaurant crap.

Paying you only for your actual work, gas, and any tip. All orders get picked up and delivered. Everyone wins.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

My biggest issue with delivery right now is that lack of payment for wait time if an order is not ready. A driver sufficiently paid for wait time will wait for an order instead of dumping it for the next driver… it will make things more efficient overall. JMO


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> My biggest issue with delivery right now is that lack of payment for wait time if an order is not ready. A driver sufficiently paid for wait time will wait for an order instead of dumping it for the next driver… it will make things more efficient overall. JMO


That should be on the restaurant though. Not in addition to the Generators’ fees, but covered by what the Generators charge. I know several places that wait till the driver arrives to even start the orders. I somewhat get why this happens, but it shouldn’t impact the driver. We go where we’re told when we’re told.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That should be on the restaurant though. Not in addition to the Generators’ fees, but covered by what the Generators charge. I know several places that wait till the driver arrives to even start the orders. I somewhat get why this happens, but it shouldn’t impact the driver. We go where we’re told when we’re told.


Taco Bell would go broke…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That should be on the restaurant though. Not in addition to the Generators’ fees, but covered by what the Generators charge. I know several places that wait till the driver arrives to even start the orders. I somewhat get why this happens, but it shouldn’t impact the driver. We go where we’re told when we’re told.


I thought they already put a rudimentary system of this in place to take effect,
I don't know if it is for all restaurants, but I thought I heard something about it, and at least for dashers, DD was going to pay dashers extra after the first 30 minutes of waiting, or something like that,
and charge the restaurants.
I'm not sure of the details.

Here it is. I found it. I guess its just for McD. I knew I had read something though.









McDonald's Will Have to Pay Higher DoorDash Fees on Slow Orders, Report Says


New, wait-based commission fees for restaurants will go into effect next year, according to the <em>Wall Street Journal</em>.




www.foodandwine.com




.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I thought they already put a rudimentary system of this in place to take effect,
> I don't know if it is for all restaurants, but I thought I heard something about it, and at least for dashers, DD was going to pay dashers extra after the first 30 minutes of waiting, or something like that,
> and charge the restaurants.
> I'm not sure of the details.
> ...


McDonald’s pays more, dashers get nothing extra… unless I missed that part… 🤔


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Wouldn't matter if they're expecting you to wait 30 minutes for free, they'll make you wait 29 minutes


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Which is why I advocate moving away from the word entirely. Since I first started. I’ve been saying forever - those are NOT tips. Tips are the occasional (rare) few bucks we get in cash on top of the in-app payment.


I think in at least some cases there are genuine tips, at least in the minds of nice customers who truly appreciate the drivers and tip to show their appreciation.

But if you think about it, how many true tips are there that adhere to their original purpose? Our culture strayed from tipping's original purpose a long time ago.

Most customers tip service people because they believe they're "supposed to". So long as the service they receive is somewhere in the vicinity of satisfactory most customers will tip their servers the standard 20%.

With gig delivery some customers are tipping as "insurance" they'll get their food.

I recently saw a news story about tipping gig drivers and the reporter recommended that customers tip their drivers to insure they'll get their food in a timely manner!

I agree that tips can be used as a sort of "bid" for service. That's how tip-baiting got started with Instacart and Eats.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I thought they already put a rudimentary system of this in place to take effect,
> I don't know if it is for all restaurants, but I thought I heard something about it, and at least for dashers, DD was going to pay dashers extra after the first 30 minutes of waiting, or something like that,
> and charge the restaurants.
> I'm not sure of the details.
> ...


Lol. I’m not waiting 30 minutes for anything ever. After 10 minutes I am reaching for the cancel button. 
I think charging restaurants for wait time is reasonable and proper, but it should be something like $2/minute from the time the driver arrives, not a minuscule percentage.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> *How Things Should Work (Delivery)*


3 simple rules:

1) US drivers should be required to pass a language proficiency exam (English in most areas and Spanish in some).
2) Drivers must be required to maintain a 100% acceptance rate or face deactivation.
3) Drivers must possess a cooling unit and warming unit to store food during deliveries. The drivers much use their personal funds to purchase such equipment. If unable to purchase, then the driver is disqualified.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Delivery drivers should have food handlers certificate
No way I am even going to consider 100% acceptance. There are too many orders that cost more to complete than the gig companies pay. I am not going to pay for the privilege of delivering fast food. 
If they guaranteed $3/mile and 50¢/minute I would consider it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ribak said:


> 3 simple rules:
> 
> 1) US drivers should be required to pass a language proficiency exam (English in most areas and Spanish in some).
> 2) Drivers must be required to maintain a 100% acceptance rate or face deactivation.
> 3) Drivers must possess a cooling unit and warming unit to store food during deliveries. The drivers much use their personal funds to purchase such equipment. If unable to purchase, then the driver is disqualified.


I know your aim was to troll, but - FAIL!

I have no problem with that. But then the minimum payment required would be prohibitive for customers. This would truly become a white-glove service.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I think in at least some cases there are genuine tips, at least in the minds of nice customers who truly appreciate the drivers and tip to show their appreciation.
> 
> But if you think about it, how many true tips are there that adhere to their original purpose? Our culture strayed from tipping's original purpose a long time ago.
> 
> ...


I don’t see tip-baiting as a massive problem in food delivery as of now. Those instances are rare, even speaking from experiences here on the forum. The solution is pretty straightforward: holding customers responsible. If someone does this once - that’s one thing; I do see drivers sometines really half-arsed about their performance; but if it happens 3 times - something’s wrong. Customers should be investigated much the same way we are: provide proof.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Delivery drivers should have food handlers certificate
> No way I am even going to consider 100% acceptance. There are too many orders that cost more to complete than the gig companies pay. I am not going to pay for the privilege of delivering fast food.
> If they guaranteed $3/mile and 50¢/minute I would consider it.


We don’t handle the food. At all. Ever. We’re not supposed to. It’s forbidden.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

We have favor here in Texas and their base pay is $2.10 for restaurant pay and $5.00 for HEB deliveries and then on the restaurant you get a automatic $2.00 tip that can be adjusted higher and for HEB you get a automatic $3.00 tip that can also be adjusted higher.

Now Favor keep you within your Zone unlike Hub and Dash, so you never wonder out of Zone at all.

So what Dash, Uber and Hub need to do is keep you within your Zone and no out of Zone deliveries unless they pay the driver an extra dollar per mile out of Zone charged to the Customer.

I also believe a mandatory tip of ten percent should be done on anything over ten dollars so that a driver earns more on large paying orders.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> We have favor here in Texas and their base pay is $2.10 for restaurant pay and $5.00 for HEB deliveries and then on the restaurant you get a automatic $2.00 tip that can be adjusted higher and for HEB you get a automatic $3.00 tip that can also be adjusted higher.
> 
> Now Favor keep you within your Zone unlike Hub and Dash, so you never wonder out of Zone at all.
> 
> ...


My current “goal” - not that I’m actually doing anything but discussing it here and with people I know personally - is very modest: to get rid of the “tip” term. It’s not a tip. It’s just NOT. And calling it that is exactly why people don’t tip, or tip low. As soon as that changes, things will improve. I’m a linguist in terms of education. I know how words work. Words are what control perception and actions. They’re not harmless.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My current “goal” - not that I’m actually doing anything but discussing it here and with people I know personally - is very modest: to get rid of the “tip” term. It’s not a tip. It’s just NOT. And calling it that is exactly why people don’t tip, or tip low. As soon as that changes, things will improve. I’m a linguist in terms of education. I know how words work. Words are what control perception and actions. They’re not harmless.


The problem is the average customer on these platforms do not believe a driver deserves any more money than what they are offered.

They Want cheap delivery and do not believe you deserve more no matter what you want to call it.

My gratuity is twenty percent to fifty percent depending on the services, but not everyone believe in gratuity and we’re raised that a dollar is like giving someone a trillion dollars.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I wouldn't say it that way. They believe drivers are "paid".

If any other business tried to "pay" people $5-10 an hour or much less, there would be a national outcry.

Because it's uber, dd, or whatever, they think you are "paid." 

Uber and lyft wait time is 7 cents a minute or something, minus 20%. But that's considered "paid".


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> We don’t handle the food. At all. Ever. We’re not supposed to. It’s forbidden.


No, we don’t handle food but if you take the course there are rules that should be followed like cleaning and disinfecting your carry bags every shift. Some of the bags I have seen look like they haven’t been cleaned in years. Eww.
‘I have also witnessed drivers go straight from the bathroom stall to pick up the order without washing their hands.
Then there are the drivers smoking in the car on the way to the drop off. 
‘And the drivers that pick up drink cups by grabbing the lid from above instead of holding the cup at the base. 

I know it’s all basic hygiene and cleanliness but still…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I wouldn't say it that way. They believe drivers are "paid".
> 
> If any other business tried to "pay" people $5-10 an hour or much less, there would be a national outcry.
> 
> ...


Which brings me back to the term “tip”. That term solidifies the impression drivers are “paid”. “Tip” essentially means “extra payment”, which in itself assumes a “primary payment” has been made.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> No, we don’t handle food but if you take the course there are rules that should be followed like cleaning and disinfecting your carry bags every shift. Some of the bags I have seen look like they haven’t been cleaned in years. Eww.
> ‘I have also witnessed drivers go straight from the bathroom stall to pick up the order without washing their hands.
> Then there are the drivers smoking in the car on the way to the drop off.
> ‘And the drivers that pick up drink cups by grabbing the lid from above instead of holding the cup at the base.
> ...


Oh ok. Because that differs from those making the food.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> No, we don’t handle food but if you take the course there are rules that should be followed like cleaning and disinfecting your carry bags every shift. Some of the bags I have seen look like they haven’t been cleaned in years. Eww.
> ‘I have also witnessed drivers go straight from the bathroom stall to pick up the order without washing their hands.
> Then there are the drivers smoking in the car on the way to the drop off.
> ‘And the drivers that pick up drink cups by grabbing the lid from above instead of holding the cup at the base.
> ...


I smoke in the car. The food’s in insulated bags in the trunk. Smoke never touches it.

Do you just plop the food in the passenger seat? Then - yeah, no smoking.

Germaphobes will be germaphobes regardless. They won’t order delivery to begin with.

Food handling certification is severe overkill. Might as well require a degree in hospitality then. Why not?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I smoke in the car. The food’s in insulated bags in the trunk. Smoke never touches it.
> 
> Do you just plop the food in the passenger seat? Then - yeah, no smoking.
> 
> ...


Ask a non smoker if the inside of your bag smells like smoke. You might be surprised At their answer.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Ask a non smoker if the inside of your bag smells like smoke. You might be surprised At their answer.


It doesn’t. It’s in the trunk. I don’t smoke in the trunk and I have a custom air filter in my salon (I’m kinda big on appliances and technology).

Look, I’m not trying to beat down on you in any way, shape or form. I’m merely saying you’re not being realistic. It’s one thing to have a freezer in your car because you already have it for your own use - then yes, that’s great! But it’s a completely different thing to suggest to people - particularly noobs - to purchase one specifically for delivery if they have no use forit otherwise.

I go on at least half a dozen road trips a year, most to National Parks and forests, which is why I have the fridge/freezer to begin with. When on those trips, particularly when heading i to the mountains for sunrises/sunsets, I wear protective underwear, too. It’s great! But it’s a completely different thing to suggest others wear it while delivering food ‘cause it cuts down on bathroom breaks. See what I mean? 😂

Getting a freezer just to deliver ice cream or shakes once in a blue moon is silly and will NEVER pay for itself. Objectively,how many ice cream cakes do we deliver, even in the summer? How many ice creams do we objectively deliver? Also not many, as those orders rarely pay well.

As I’ve had both since the beginning - no, they don’t generate more income compared to if you just use insulated bags appropriately. And insulated bags are a whole lot cheaper in both investment terms and in terms of operation.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

After I do 
Indian - almost not at all anymore, due to how long they take, and they don't care.
5 Guys - because of the fries
Pizza places - just a general smell
WingStop - the smell is up there with Indian
Italian/Greek/Mediterranean - When the dishes have garlic.

In general, all stanky orders.

I have a can of sanitizer spray for my bag. Does the trick!
And if the next customer can smell the sanitizer, sorry. I have to be able to stand the smell in my car.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It doesn’t. It’s in the trunk. I don’t smoke in the trunk and I have a custom air filter in my salon (I’m kinda big on appliances and technology).


You don't smoke in the trunk?
That is exactly where you should smoke.
BTW, I quit April 29,2016. Couldn't afford it anymore.
Right now in my area we are at about $15/pack. Maybe more. Haven't checked lately.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> After I do
> Indian - almost not at all anymore, due to how long they take, and they don't care.
> 5 Guys - because of the fries
> Pizza places - just a general smell
> ...


I don’t mind smells. Don’t use Lysol or any disinfectant for that matter. Use cleaner wipes. There’s a difference.

I found these and am VERY happy. Quick wipe after and in 2 minutes no smell - not the food, not the wipes.








Cheaparse tip: don’t throw away after one use. I have a zipper FREEZER (not storage) bag in the trunk and just plop them in there,remove air and use all day. They stay damp, particularly if there’s a couple in there. Same applies to shout stain removal wipes - I use some for up to a month if properly sealed. They’re terribly expensive for single-use.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> You don't smoke in the trunk?
> That is exactly where you should smoke.
> BTW, I quit April 29,2016. Couldn't afford it anymore.
> Right now in my area we are at about $15/pack. Maybe more. Haven't checked lately.


Yeah, I know. I started thinking about quitting - which is HUGE progress in my particular case (I’ll spare you the excuses) - but it’s not even the price, it’s health issues (not the usual ones; something else).

I’ve always been an EXTREMELY considerate smoker, well beyond what could be expected (neither of my parents smoked and I took care of them - and I don’t use “care” lightly here). So I smell BS complaints a mile away. You must admit that there ARE non-smokers who abuse it. An example being my walking to a smoking area with an unlit ciggy in my lips and a Karen passing by suddenly coughing her head off and having a virtual asthma attack 6 feet away from said unlit ciggy. 😂 This happened well over a dozen times.


----------



## McCallem (4 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t mind smells. Don’t use Lysol or any disinfectant for that matter. Use cleaner wipes. There’s a difference.
> 
> I found these and am VERY happy. Quick wipe after and in 2 minutes no smell - not the food, not the wipes.
> View attachment 679817
> ...


That's really a nice piece of advice. Really appreciated


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

McCallem said:


> That's really a nice piece of advice. Really appreciated


I use zippies for EVERYTHING. My favorite solution for every problem. Food lasts way longer in zippies, too. The main trick is fully squeezing the air out as much as possible, basically till it looks like a vacuum pack, and going back and keep squeezing the air out as it accumulates back. That’s not an issue with something that’s used daily - like wipes - simply because you keep squeezing after each use. I’ve had those last 3 days, easily.

Obviously this doesn’t apply to spills - those are 1-use.

Another trick is I have a paper towel roll in the trunk. It’s fab for securing items - particularly drinks - if they’re wobbly in a cooler that’s larger. It’s flexible support, as the roll itself is “soft”, but provides cushioned immobility and additional spill protection.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Why do I feel like I'm watching Rachael ray


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What they call a “tip” should be considered what the customer pays us to deliver the food to them. This is why the amount should be offered NOT as a percentage of the order price, but as a payment per mile. So instead of “10%, 15%, 20%, Custom” it would be “$1/mile, $1.50/mile, $2/mile, Custom”. That alone would achieve 2 goals: show people that ordering a single coffee from a Starbucks 12 miles away is ridiculous, and that the delivery itself has nothing to do with the food. It’s a distance issue


Yes. That would be ideal for us, but it's not in line with the vision of the Aggregators. They're idea, I've come to realize, is to connect all the restaurants within a certain region into one giant virtual eating place where people can just order from any restaurant they want, regardless of distance, and have it delivered to them. And, since they don't actually have a waiter constantly visiting their table to check on them, they don't have to tip 25% or even 15%. They can just tip whatever they like, or nothing at all. Now I don't mean to suggest that the customers shouldn't tip us. All I mean is that the assumption of the Aggregators is that we'll occasionally take trips without a tip because of the volume and because we usually don't have to go to a customer's home more than once.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ribak said:


> 3 simple rules:
> 
> 1) US drivers should be required to pass a language proficiency exam (English in most areas and Spanish in some).
> 2) Drivers must be required to maintain a 100% acceptance rate or face deactivation.
> 3) Drivers must possess a cooling unit and warming unit to store food during deliveries. The drivers much use their personal funds to purchase such equipment. If unable to purchase, then the driver is disqualified.


Where are these rules coming from? Do you have a 100% acceptance rate? Are you proficient in the languages of all the customers in your market? Do you have insulated storage bags?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Why do I feel like I'm watching Rachael ray


You just keep offending me 😂😂😂

Can’t stand her; ironically, because she’s NEVER think of doing things like this. She’s the exact opposite.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Where are these rules coming from? Do you have a 100% acceptance rate? Are you proficient in the languages of all the customers in your market? Do you have insulated storage bags?


Nah, he’s just trolling.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Yes. That would be ideal for us, but it's not in line with the vision of the Aggregators. They're idea, I've come to realize, is to connect all the restaurants within a certain region into one giant virtual eating place where people can just order from any restaurant they want, regardless of distance, and have it delivered to them. And, since they don't actually have a waiter constantly visiting their table to check on them, they don't have to tip 25% or even 15%. They can just tip whatever they like, or nothing at all. Now I don't mean to suggest that the customers shouldn't tip us. All I mean is that the assumption of the Aggregators is that we'll occasionally take trips without a tip because of the volume and because we usually don't have to go to a customer's home more than once.


I understand that. It’s why I say nothing will ever happen. They’ll milk this untill it’ll just self-implode - which it will.

As I expected when the economy started tanking - tips are the first to go. Not deliveries - I’m bombarded by offers. But they’re all but a few no-gos.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Where are these rules coming from? Do you have a 100% acceptance rate? Are you proficient in the languages of all the customers in your market? Do you have insulated storage bags?


The rules was in response to the title of this post. Unfortunately, they are not currently in place. My acceptance rate is 99% due to a system glitch. I am proficient in English, which is the primary language in the area I serve. Yes, I have insulated storage bags.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ribak said:


> My acceptance rate is 99% due to a system glitch.


No way you’re serious. Better yet: no way you’re a delivery driver who’s been doing this longer than a month.

Or, as I suspected from the beginning, you’re just …


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No way you’re serious. Better yet: no way you’re a delivery driver who’s been doing this longer than a month.
> 
> Or, as I suspected from the beginning, you’re just …


I am 100% serious. 5.5 years and 99% is the lowest level for my acceptance rate. I am currently on auto accept so it only goes below 100% due to a system glitch.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ribak said:


> I am 100% serious. 5.5 years and 99% is the lowest level for my acceptance rate. I am currently on auto accept so it only goes below 100% due to a system glitch.


Better you than I 😂👍


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It doesn’t. It’s in the trunk. I don’t smoke in the trunk and I have a custom air filter in my salon (I’m kinda big on appliances and technology).
> 
> Look, I’m not trying to beat down on you in any way, shape or form. I’m merely saying you’re not being realistic. It’s one thing to have a freezer in your car because you already have it for your own use - then yes, that’s great! But it’s a completely different thing to suggest to people - particularly noobs - to purchase one specifically for delivery if they have no use forit otherwise.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree. If you are purchasing a freezer for delivery your time to ROI will be about ten years. So unless you are like me and OCD about such things the freezer will probably die of old age before you pay for it with increased tips.
The increased tips will happen, but it will be a long time before you get enough of them to pay for a freezer


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. If you are purchasing a freezer for delivery your time to ROI will be about ten years. So unless you are like me and OCD about such things the freezer will probably die of old age before you pay for it with increased tips.
> The increased tips will happen, but it will be a long time before you get enough of them to pay for a freezer


What do mean by "increased tips"?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> What do mean by "increased tips"?


If I message the customer letting them know that Their cold food is transported at -4°F and their hot food is transported at 140°F I see tips get added or increased after the drop off, usually a dollar or two. 
As I stated before my market is a small city and I have regular customers so YMMV.
Also, I don’t suggest spending money on equipment like this simply because the time to ROI could easily exceed the life of the equipment. 
If, however you want to get a freezer or an electric bag for camping or grocery runs or because you like shiny things it could be another excuse.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

You do know that Uber lies when they say the customer increased the tip if it is over $8 right? If a customer tips $9, they show you $8 up front and lie and tell you they tipped extra after the delivery.

I don’t doubt excellent customer service will result in some extra tips but not that many. When I get tipped extra it’s usually a repeat customer or someone I know. I’m in a medium sized market too.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m talking DoorDash. I gave up on Rideshare.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mcwharthog said:


> You do know that Uber lies when they say the customer increased the tip if it is over $8 right? If a customer tips $9, they show you $8 up front and lie and tell you they tipped extra after the delivery.
> 
> I don’t doubt excellent customer service will result in some extra tips but not that many. When I get tipped extra it’s usually a repeat customer or someone I know. I’m in a medium sized market too.


I've been burned on a few occasions by Uber's $8 "system" when I gambled that a long trip would pay plenty extra on the back end, only to discover that the $8 tip was ONLY $8 or maybe $9 or $10 tops, neither of which was enough to make the long trip worth doing.

It wouldn't surprise me if Uber games the $8 system by bumping up a customer's $5, $6 or $7 tip to $8 in order to reach the "back end tip" $8 threshold that they know experienced drivers look for.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Ask a non smoker if the inside of your bag smells like smoke. You might be surprised At their answer.


I just straight up don't give a shit.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Uber games the $8 system by bumping up a customer's $5, $6 or $7 tip to $8 in order to reach the "back end tip" $8 threshold that they know experienced drivers look for.


But see, here's the thing. If they actually did do that, they would do it all the time and you would never even see a $3 order.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> But see, here's the thing. If they actually did do that, they would do it all the time and you would never even see a $3 order.


They wouldn't do that because the food cost for most $3 orders is low enough for Uber to take the loss on the food if they can't find any takers. Also, most $3 orders are relatively short distance and can be bundled with another order for a double.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I just straight up don't give a shit.


Great attitude.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This actually came up in another post, and I felt I needed to explain what I meant. Disclaimer: this is how it SHOULD be interpreted, not how it IS interpreted now.
> 
> Right now, I feel there is a gap between what customers think gig delivery is and what is actually happening.
> 
> ...


I've been saying this for a while. Tips are essentially the pay at this point. It's basically a bidding system. The customer puts in how much they're willing to pay. And drivers decide what they're willing to take.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Great attitude.


If companies don't care, how can you expect drivers to.


----------

